# pelas a nadie



## Akieno

what does this mean:

"pelas a nadie"


----------



## consuelo 2

Sin nada de contexto no estoy segura, pero podria ser 
_¿Prestar dinero? ¡A nadie!  Lend money? to nobody!_
Saluditos


----------



## Akieno

here's an example..
hope it adds a bit of context..

"No habia necesidad de *pelar a nadie"*


----------



## micafe

consuelo 2 said:


> Sin nada de contexto no estoy segura, pero podria ser
> _¿Prestar dinero? ¡A nadie! Lend money? to nobody!_
> Saluditos


 
¿No llamaban en España 'pelas' a las pesetas en lenguaje coloquial?


----------



## susanb

Akieno said:


> here's an example..
> hope it adds a bit of context..
> 
> "No habia necesidad de *pelar a nadie"*


 
Podría ser de "matar a nadie", "arruinar", falta contexto


----------



## lnunezbrito

Si, en España "pelas" son pesetas o dinero en general...
Pero es muy informal, no se usa demasiado, yo no lo utilizo pero si lo he oído.

Por ejemplo: No me quedan pelas en la cartera.


----------



## lnunezbrito

Si significa pelas yo diría que "pelas a nadie" tendría que estar dentro de un contexto para poder traducirlo.

Me suena a algo como : Yo no le prestaría dinero (pelas) a nadie.


----------



## susanb

lnunezbrito said:


> Si significa pelas yo diría que "pelas a nadie" tendría que estar dentro de un contexto para poder traducirlo.
> 
> Me suena a algo como : Yo no le prestaría dinero (pelas) a nadie.


Hola Inunezbrito, 
Creo que el título del hilo está mal escrito, ya que en el ejemplo pone "no había necesidad de *pelar* a nadie. Esperemos a ver que nos dice Akieno


----------



## mirx

Al parecer ésta es otra expresión totalmente desconocida en la península.

Pelar significa en México y en Lationamética???, prestar o poner atención.

Le rogué que me ayudara pero ni me peló.
Le supliqué que me ayudara pero no me hizo el menor caso.

Es muy común.


----------



## trotamundos

"Pelar" is also to shave someone's head, but I don't think this is what we're talking about here...  

 If I remember right, didn't "estar pelado" mean to be skint?  In which case this sentence could mean "there was no need to get anyone skint" or something along those lines.  But maybe I just made it all up


----------



## Chusa

'Pelas' se utilizaba de forma coloquial para designar a la peseta. Ahora está en desuso, pues ya no tenemos pesetas, sino euros. De todas formas, siempre hay alguien al que se le escapa la expresión, al igual que la de 'no tengo ni un duro' (no tengo dinero).

Pero volviendo a la pregunta, no creo que sea el significado en la frase que propone Akieno: 'No había necesidad de pelar a nadie'. En este caso yo lo entendería, según como menciona Susanb, como 'matar' o 'dejar sin blanca', al menos son las interpretaciones que le damos aquí.


----------



## Arana_VB

Hola a todos,

Por aportar un poco más a la explicación...
Pelar, además de significar (coloquialmente, claro):
- Dejar sin dinero y 
- Cortar el pelo
Se usa también con el sentido de Criticar.

En la frase tan escueta que nos ha dado Akieno "No había necesidad de pelar a nadie", podría sustituirse, realmente por cualquiera de estos tres significados, por lo que debería ampliarse un poco más el contexto para precisar.


----------



## trotamundos

¿Criticar? ¿De verdad? Esto suena mejor en el poco contexto que tenemos, creo.  Nunca lo había oido. ¡Aquí se aprende algo nuevo todos los días!


----------



## Akieno

This is the full text that I don't understand; I believe that it has Mexican origins. Does anyone have a translation?

"que te dieron otro chance? o siguen apurándote?
no se para qué entras si de todas formas no pelas a nadie y te vas en chinga porque tu mujer te trae en joda..
...por si te hacen falta"


----------



## Chusa

Uf!! mejor te conteste un mexicano, porque yo tampoco lo entiendo :-(


----------



## Arana_VB

trotamundos said:


> ¿Criticar? ¿De verdad? Esto suena mejor en el poco contexto que tenemos, creo. Nunca lo había oido. ¡Aquí se aprende algo nuevo todos los días!


 
Sí, Trotamundos. Debe ser por eso de que soy mujer y va innato en mí, pero no es extraño que a veces cuando un chico se acerca a un grupo de chicas diga, por ejemplo, "Ya están pelando a alguien" = "Ya están criticando".


----------



## trotamundos

¿¿¿Pero esto es español de verdad???  Mi madre.

Yo sé que "chance" lo utilizan en algunos paises latinoamericanos, significa "oportunidad".  "Apurándote" creo que significa "apresurándote" o "presionándote", pero no estoy segura al 100%.

Entonces la primera frase sería "so, did they give you another chance? Or are they still putting pressure on you?

Pero la segunda es más complicada... "no se para qué entras si de todas formas no pelas a nadie..."

"I don't know why you go in since you don't XXXX anyone anyway..."

whatever he says about the wife is a complete mystery

"...por si te hacen falta"
"...in case you need them"

¡Pero qué complicado! ¡Y se supone que hablamos el mismo idioma!  

Me pasó lo mismo cuando fuí a ver "y tu mamá también", si no llega a ser por los subtítulos en inglés no me entero de nada


----------



## trotamundos

Arana_VB said:


> Sí, Trotamundos. Debe ser por eso de que soy mujer y va innato en mí, pero no es extraño que a veces cuando un chico se acerca a un grupo de chicas diga, por ejemplo, "Ya están pelando a alguien" = "Ya están criticando".


 
Yo también soy mujer pero es la primera vez que lo oigo... ¡y no porque no "pele" a nadie nunca!   (bueno, es como un hobby, ¿no? )


----------



## Arana_VB

Akieno said:


> This is the full text that I don't understand; I believe that it has Mexican origins. Does anyone have a translation?
> 
> "que te dieron otro chance? o siguen apurándote?
> no se para qué entras *(¿dónde?) *si de todas formas no pelas a nadie y te vas en chinga porque tu mujer te trae en joda..
> ...por si te hacen falta"


 

Ufffff... Como no te conteste un mexicano... Las expresiones "te vas en chinga" y "tu mujer te trae en joda" son para un español prácticamente imposibles. 

De todas formas, si yo me encontrara con esta frase, la traduciría por algo más o menos así "Did they give you another chance or doy they still press you? Nevertheless, I don't know why do you want to enter if anybody cares about you and you always get scared because your wife is stronger than you".

Esto es más o menos lo que yo entiendo que significa.


----------



## trotamundos

No se si esto ayudará pero casi me muero de la risa leyéndolo...

"te vas en chinga" ahora creo que significa "te vas cabreado/enfadado/enojado"

de esta página: http://es.geocities.com/ciudaddelaesperanza/Expresiones.html 
Chinga a tu madre. Grave insulto pero tan habitual, que no llega a generar grandes tragedias. Se puede expresar de viva voz, con un silbido, con el claxon del automóvil, con el acelerador de los camiones, con movimientos del brazo o del pie, con el timbre de la casa, etc. 
Ya se los llevó o me lleva la chingada. Exclamación de enojo. 
Estar chingado. En malas condiciones. 
Ya chingué. Ya gané. 
De la chingada. Inútil, muy mal, muy difícil. 
Mandar a la chingada. Desdeñar, no querer saber más, terminar. 
Irse a la chingada. Expresión de desesperanza y abatimiento. 
De pura chingadera. De casualidad, de chiripa. 
¡Ah, chingá! Interjección que denota sorpresa ante un hecho que surge de repente. 
¡Ah, chingado! Interjección que denota molestia o contratiempo. 
Realizar algo al chingadazo. De cualquier manera, a como salga. 
Chingaquedito. Calificativo que se aplica a la persona hipócrita que disimuladamente está siempre molestando a los demás.


----------



## susanb

Akieno said:


> This is the full text that I don't understand; I believe that it has Mexican origins. Does anyone have a translation?
> 
> "que te dieron otro chance? o siguen apurándote?
> no se para qué entras si de todas formas no pelas a nadie y te vas en chinga porque tu mujer te trae en joda..
> ...por si te hacen falta"


 
¿No podías haber dado el texto de buen principio? Si lo se no me pongo...


----------



## trotamundos

encontré esta otra conversación aquí

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=100953

A mi entender, "de todas formas no pelas a nadie" podría ser entonces "and you don't get to sh*g anyone anyway" o más inocenemente "if you don't pay atention to anyone anyway"


----------



## trotamundos

y "que te trae en chinga" creo que quiere decir "te trae sin cuidado"

Así que la frase entera....
"que te dieron otro chance? o siguen apurándote?
no se para qué entras si de todas formas no pelas a nadie y te vas en chinga porque tu mujer te trae en joda..
...por si te hacen falta"
"so did they give you another chance? Or are they still putting pressure on you?  I don't know why you go in when you don't get to XXX anyone anyway and you leave annoyed because you don't give a damn about your wife..."

If I got it right, do I get a prize?


----------



## mirx

trotamundos said:


> encontré esta otra conversación aquí
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=100953
> 
> A mi entender, "de todas formas no pelas a nadie" podría ser entonces "and you don't get to sh*g anyone anyway" o más inocenemente "if you don't pay atention to anyone anyway"


 

Ya habia dicho que "pelar" = to not pay atention.

El pobre siempre anda solo, en la escuela nadie lo pela.
He's always alone, evryone ignores him at school.

No tiene connotacones discriminatorias y se usa en todo tipo de contextos, no es ofensivo y bien lo pueden usar desde los ancianos hasta los niños más pequeños.

Y por cierto "irse en chinga" es "irse de prisa".

Se le rompió la fuente y se fueron en chinga al hospital.

*Nótese que aunque en este contexto la palabra no es para nada ofensiva, no debe usarse ya que hay muchos otros sinónimos, y el uso de "chinga" tiene otros matices (muy vulgares).


----------



## trotamundos

¿Nos lo traduces todo?  Es que andamos todos intrigadísimos...


----------



## Arana_VB

Espero ansiosa la traducción de un mexicano a esta frase, porque realmente me tiene desconcertada!!!


----------



## mirx

trotamundos said:


> ¿Nos lo traduces todo? Es que andamos todos intrigadísimos...


 

¿A qué te refires con *todo*?

¿Acaso abrieron otro hilo dentro de éste hilo?

Estoy respondiendo a la pregunta inicial, no se a que te refieras con *"TODO"*


----------



## Arana_VB

Traducción de toda la frase o conjunto de frases enteras, pero en castellano y en inglés, please.


----------



## mirx

Akieno said:


> here's an example..
> hope it adds a bit of context..
> 
> "No habia necesidad de *pelar a nadie"*


"There was no need to listen to anyone".

The next one is very Mexican.

"Está tan fea que ni los zopilotes la pelan"
"She´s so ugly that not even the vultures like her"

"A ti ni quien te pele"
"Who cares about you!"

"Hey, pélame"
"Hey, look at me" (listen to me) (pay me a little attention)

"Pedro la ama, pero ella apenas si lo pela"
"Pedro loves her, but she barely notices him"

I hope this gives you a better panorama of what "pelar" (besides peel off) means in mexican spanish.


----------



## Carlos1980

Arana_VB said:


> Sí, Trotamundos. Debe ser por eso de que soy mujer y va innato en mí, pero no es extraño que a veces cuando un chico se acerca a un grupo de chicas diga, por ejemplo, "Ya están pelando a alguien" = "Ya están criticando".


 
En mi vida lo había escuchado o si lo he hecho no me acuerdo.


----------



## Akieno

hola mirx,
we were hoping that you'd be able to translate the other sentences too (see below); we're scratching our heads in confusion and hoping that someone who is familiar with mexican spanish can help with the translation...

"que te dieron otro chance? o siguen apurándote?
no se para qué entras si de todas formas no pelas a nadie y te vas en chinga porque tu mujer te trae en joda..
...por si te hacen falta"


----------



## Akieno

any other responses?


----------



## borgonyon

Evidentemente fue escrito por un mexicano.

Como ya se dijo antes. "Pelar" en México se usa por prestar atención.

¡Pélame! = hazme caso
No me pela = no me hace caso
Ni me peló = ni se fijó en mi
No pelo gatos = no le pongo atención a cualquiera
No pelas a nadie = no te fijas en nadie. Eres un creido.

salú!


----------



## borgonyon

trotamundos said:


> y "que te trae en chinga" creo que quiere decir "te trae sin cuidado"
> 
> Así que la frase entera....
> "que te dieron otro chance? o siguen apurándote?
> no se para qué entras si de todas formas no pelas a nadie y te vas en chinga porque tu mujer te trae en joda..
> ...por si te hacen falta"
> "so did they give you another chance? Or are they still putting pressure on you?  I don't know why you go in when you don't pay attention to anyone anyway and you leave as if the devil was after you/you get the f*ck out of there because you are afraid of your wife..."
> 
> If I got it right, do I get a prize?



La versión de este mexicano.


----------



## Rammz

tu mujer te trae en joda = your wife makes you work hard


me lleve una chinga/joda = I was working hard. Espero que resuelva tu duda AKIENO


----------



## borgonyon

No entiendo 'tu mujer te trae en joda' como 'te hace trabajar duro'. Lo entiendo más bien como 'tu mujer te trae de la cresta y no te deja respirar en paz', 'te tiene en la mirilla', 'te tiene con la cuerda al cuello'.


----------



## micafe

susanb said:


> ¿No podías haber dado el texto de buen principio? Si lo se no me pongo...


 
Jejejeje. Me hiciste reir.


----------



## micafe

¿Están seguros de que hablamos el mismo idioma????? 

Aprovechemos ahora porque como van las cosas va a llegar un momento en el que no nos vamos a entender.. ufffff 

Me acordé de una expresión colombiana que no tiene nada que ver con esta frase. 'dar/pegar una pela' en Colombia es 'to spank'. Sinónimo de 'dar una paliza'.

Esto para añadirle algo más de sabor a algo que ya está que arde..


----------



## mirx

Akieno said:


> hola mirx,
> we were hoping that you'd be able to translate the other sentences too (see below); we're scratching our heads in confusion and hoping that someone who is familiar with mexican spanish can help with the translation...
> 
> "que te dieron otro chance? o siguen apurándote?
> no se para qué entras si de todas formas no pelas a nadie y te vas en chinga porque tu mujer te trae en joda..
> ...por si te hacen falta"


 

Hi Akieno.

Here it goes...

"So, Did they give you more time?, or Do they keep on rushing you?

I don't even know why you come in (probably into a Cantina or sth), if anyways you don't pay attention to anyone and then suddenly leave becasuse your woman (wife) is always over you.

I am terribel translating, hope you get the meaning of what I am trying to say and adapt it to a more natural context.


----------



## Arana_VB

Carlos1980 said:


> En mi vida lo había escuchado o si lo he hecho no me acuerdo.


 
Especifico que soy de Valencia, donde sí se usa. Y diciendo eso, me acabo de acordar de otro significado de pelar: hacer campana, hacer pellas, botarse la clase.

Ayer no entramos a Mates, "nos la pelamos".


----------



## Arana_VB

mirx said:


> Hi Akieno.
> 
> Here it goes...
> 
> "So, Did they give you more time?, or Do they keep on rushing you?
> 
> I don't even know why you come in (probably into a Cantina or sth), if anyways you don't pay attention to anyone and then suddenly leave becasuse your woman (wife) is always over you.
> 
> I am terribel translating, hope you get the meaning of what I am trying to say and adapt it to a more natural context.


 
Thanks a lot! So, in Spanish (from Spain) it woulb be:

Entonces, ¿te dieron otra oportunidad o siguen molestándote /  presionándote? De todas formas, no sé para qué entras, si no te prestan ninguna atención y te vas de repente porque tu mujer siempre está por encima de ti / o porque tu mujer te tiene dominado.


----------



## beto820723

Akieno said:


> This is the full text that I don't understand; I believe that it has Mexican origins. Does anyone have a translation?
> 
> "que te dieron otro chance? o siguen apurándote?
> no se para qué entras si de todas formas no pelas a nadie y te vas en chinga porque tu mujer te trae en joda..
> ...por si te hacen falta"


 

Did they give you another opportunity? Or they are still pushing you?

I dont know why you get in if you dont pay attetion to nobody and you run fast because your woman put so much pressure on you...
If you need this... 

No se si entendieron los no mexicano español hablantes jaja.

Pelar a nadie es no hacer caso...por ejemplo tambien sirve...esa mujer no me pela...osea que esa mujer no quiere  estar conmigo o no le gusto.

Te vas en chinga...significa te vas hecho madre osea te vas rapidisimo

Tu mujer te trae en joda significa que tu mujer te trae en chinga osea te tiene en friega osea te tiene cortito..tu mujer esta molestando todo el dia haha

No se si me han entendido??


----------

